# [SOLVED] GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey.

I am building a new system. I've built before (4th build from scratch over 8 years) and this is the first one I've had problems with ever.

I'm running an evga geforce 8800gts, p/n:640-p2-n85-ar card
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (wireless edition)
PC Power and Cooling Silencer 610 EPS 12V EPS12V 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply
Lian Li PC-60APlusII W Silver Aluminum ATX Midtower Comp. Case
Western Digital Caviar RE WD2500YS 250GB 7200 RPM Sata 3.0Gb/s HD
AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2
Xalman 9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
Kingston HyperX 2gb (2x1gb) 240-pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC26200) Dual Channael Kit


I've verified that the Power Supply is functioning as it should for voltages with a tester as well as all of the plugs from it.

I've installed everything into my case and the computer goes through the bootup process and I can hear it running a CD, etc. I get no response from my monitor. It stays in standby mode.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I've tried both PCIex16 slots, both video outs, and both converters for the plugs for the monitors. The monitor does work on an existing PC (Much older...AGPx8 still in that). I have no other way to verify if the PCI card is a dud as all other PC's here are much older.

Thanks to anyone...as I've never had any failures(aside from say bad memory sticks, etc. I've never had the monitor not come on) before on a new build. So I'm kind of lost on what to do.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

this may seem to obvious,but you did plug in the pci-x power into the card right?also what kind of monitor is it?did you test the computer with another monitor?


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

lol no worries I know the obvious needs asked.

I tried both PCI-x power cords that are on the PS as well as the extra 2 4-pin converters to the 6 pin cord to no avail. I've tried all these cords in both pci-x16 slots as well.

as for the monitor, it's an old one. 19" viewable, flat screen (not panel) CRT monitor.

I've tried it with a similar monitor and it does not work. I'm using a converter to get it to the digital pin setting. I've tried 2 different converters and in both card spots.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick. Then, try running with one stick, then the other.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I don't have any extra DDR2 to swap what I currently have with.

I had tried swapping each stick (while running both). I've also tried just one stick then the other (in the correct configurations per ASUS manual).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Make sure your motherboard speaker is connected and facing the right way. The speaker is polarized, so if it is plugged in but you hear no beeps, turn the connector around and listen again.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I tried both ways, Matt as I had that thought as well. I still hear no beeps. 
I noticed on the pin on the mobo, there are 4 wires. However, the wire that comes from the case only has 2. 

Someone over on ASUS forums has an identical setup as mine and said they couldn't get it to work with the hyperx ram at first. They were getting the exact same conditions I had. So I'm gonna go pick up a valueram type of ram (at 800 mhz) and see if I can get into my bios with it. Picking a local store with no restocking fee so I can take it back after.

If you can think of anything else for me to try, I'd appreciate it or your thoughts on the speaker wire.

Thanks!


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I tried another stick of ram (Kingston valueram 512mb, pc2-5300) and it was also a no go. this model *was* on the QVL for asus. Presuming I didn't get a bad stick (3 times now) at least I think it's safe to say that hey it's not the RAM.

What's next? 

*sighs* and I was hoping to be playing oblivion by now  lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Do you have a multimeter you can test the PSU with or another PSU to test?


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I do have a multimeter. That was the first thing I tested before I even hooked it up to any components was the main supply to the board. All voltages were within 0.1V total of what they should be.

I just installed and tested a PNY GeForce8600GTS vid card. It too would not come on same as before. I tried it with both sticks of RAM together, singly and in alternate slots. Same result.

Should I begin the RMA process on the mobo and hope that it's not the video card?

Thanks for your help so far. Thank goodness for best buy's no restocking fee with returns haha.

Anything else I can try/troubleshoot or that you want me to test with the multimeter?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Sounds like the board. Did you take out all unnecessary items like PCI cards and hard disk/optical drives drives durring the troubleshooting process?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Another obvious question. Did you plug in the 4 pin ATX Motherboard lead.
This was the problem in another similar thread


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

I have no PCI cards installed currently. And yes the drives were removed. 

The 4 pin ATX mobo lead is plugged in. 

Guess I RMA the board!

Go figure rofl. 

Thanks for your help...and if I still have issues after...I will be posting up again. 

And if anyone else thinks of something else in the mean time...please post up. I will be checking this board again a few more times.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Also check your Motherboard manual to see if your processor requires the 8-pin molex connector instead of the 4-pin


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

As quoted from the manual,

ATX 12V 4-pin connector and 24-pin EATXPWR connectors.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

OK, so your board doesn't have an 8-pin then. Never mind, go RMA it.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Done.

Thanks for your help. Will ship it out tomorrow after work.

Cheers!

Now...I must remember what I did with the anti-static sleeve for the mobo. o.o dun dun dun.

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Hey lotusblossom02!
Sorry to jump in so late, did you check the ASUS manual for the "preferred" RAM . As ASUS MB's are very picky about ram and the positions.
Also and this again is basic you have done a CMOS clear then? I had a bios issue(corrupt) and I had to hit the reset button even after powering up to get it to boot.
Hope I helped you


----------



## tacobell (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

a little minor over-looked detail: did you make sure there were no pins missing from the converters? (probly too late, but its my 2-cents worth)


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/problem-urget-172065.html

I had a very simliar issue, from what I can gather the 8800GTS simply zapped my board.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

jaggerwild, the ram i am using is listed on asus' QVL list. 
There were no missing pins from any of the converters (unfortunately).

Nik...you were at least getting beeps from your mobo. No matter which way I turned the speaker pin, I got zero beeps with the ram missing and everything. But other than that, yes a very similar problem. I hope the 8800GTS doesn't fry the new mobo...I might go out and pick up a cheapo 7600 from best buy or something when the new board comes in so that i can test it before hooking up the 8800gts. that way if it works before...and then it gets zapped again...well i'll just rma both yet again. *sighs*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

Oh my god!

I got a power up with a *different* gfx card. Complete post up and everything! 

Now to put in the original gfx card dun dun dun (this has me nervous).

Also, if it does end up working...I don't know how to change the RAM settings in the bios (never had to before...) to get the original hyperx ram i purchased to work.

*crosses fingers*!!!!


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: GeForce8800GTS - no monitor response*

OK,

I installed the original Geforce 8800 GTS card and it booted up...and I was smelling to make sure I didn't smell burning electronics. Nothing there. But, I had a Longer beep followed by 3 short, quick beeps and it never posted up.

Help? lol

Nvm. I found it on Asus' website...

One Long Beep, Three Short Beeps Video Problem

So...I guess the Video Card *is* bad?
:upset::sigh:

My husband is going to be ticked off...should I verify it still works with the new video card before RMA-ing the old video card?   


ONE LAST EDIT doh!

I went back and looked at it and just as I was going to remove the card, I saw that the board had slid back on the mobo box...which wasn't allowing the card to be properly seated all the way in.

So I put it in properly...and it posted up just fine!!!   

Onward and upward..

I still don't know how to edit the RAM settings so I can get in the HyperX RAM. Can someone be of assistance?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats good. You might want to start a new thread for the RAM question.


----------

